# Orbea bikes: WHich one would be similar to Cervelo RS & Felt Z bikes?



## flafonta (Sep 15, 2008)

Orbea bikes: Which one would be similar to Cervelo RS & Felt Z bikes?

I really dig the Orbea looks...


----------



## TrueType (Oct 5, 2015)

Avant is the endurance line of Orbea.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------

